# My hedgehog keeps biting.



## claire0806 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm Claire and I recently got my very first hedgehog! I am so excited! His name is Tucker. He is about 2 months old (according to the pet store). I've had him for about a week and a half. He doesn't hiss at me as much as he would before. I take that as a type of bond forming? Or is it not? I hope so. I really do like him so much! I want us to be friends. But lately he's been biting. At first, (when i got him) his little bites would feel like little pinches from a tweezer (for eyebrows) they weren't painful at all. But now, they've gotten a bit more hurtful. This time he'll bite, hang on, and won't let go. If he does, he just gets a firmer grip. I understand that they do it out of fear or for protection but my mom says he could be teething? I've never given him a reason to bite me. So my question is, could Tucker be teething or is he out to get me? And if he is, how can I make him feel better? This is my first hedgehog ever. I am completely in love with him and I really dont want him to see me as a monster. I'm open to advice. But please dont be rude. Im new to all this and I just want to help my baby boy.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Claire, welcome to the forums.

I'm not familiar with hedghogs teething so I don't know if it could be that, but he might be biting you because you smell delicious!

One thing to make sure of - never put him back in his cage after he bites. He will associate biting with being left alone and keep doing it. Make sure you keep any bare skin away from his mouth as well, if he can't reach it, he can't bite it. 

If he is hissing at you less, that's a sign that he is bonding with you  just remember that it can take a long time (sometimes up to a year) for a hedgie to become totally comfortable around you, so don't be disheartened if he's not your best friend right away. Give him some time and I'm sure he will come round


----------



## HedgehogGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Try washing your hands with just water before handling him. If my hands smell like food or something tasty my hedgehog will usually nibble on me. Try taking off any rings or anything too. My girlfriend has this one ring she always has to take off or Nova will try to bite it. Lol.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

A biting hedgehog is no fun. And biting is a large issue to cover. It's long, but I would read this sticky

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html

I hope it helps


----------



## claire0806 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all for helping. Everyone helped out alot  my little boy has thankfully overcome his little biting habit. Again thank you all so much


----------

